# Eigenes (kleines) Forum erstellen + eigene Domain



## Teslatier (5. November 2007)

Howdy

Mein Ziel ist es, ein kleines, privates Forum zu erstellen. Da ich davon absolut keine Ahnung und auch nicht so wirklich die Zeit habe mich da reinzufuchsen, wollt ich euch Spezis mal fragen, wie das funktioniert. 

Als erstes wollte ich mir eine Domain dafür besorgen. Wichtig ist mir schon, dass es eine "normale" Domain ist (www.seitenname.de), keine Sub-Domain. Kennt da jemand einen sehr günstigen Anbieter? Bei 1&1  kostet die billigste Version grad nur 0,29€/Monat. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob da Funktionen deaktiviert sind, die ich für das Forum brauche. Wenn man dann auf die Seite geht.

Webspace brauch ich für das Forum ja auch irgendwie oder? Reichen da die 50 MB von Arcor aus?  Und wie ist das mit der Forumssoftware an sich? Großartig was am Design ändern brauche ich nicht (PHP kann ich eh nicht). Wie binde ich die in meine Seite ein?

Wäre schön, wenn mir das mal jemand step-by-step erklären könnte.


----------



## Mothman (5. November 2007)

So wie ich das sehe bekommst du bei 1&1 nur die DOMAIN, aber KEINEN Webspace für 29 Cent. www.coolnic.de bietet für 60 Cent kompletten Webspace an. Foren-Skripte gibts wie Sand am Meer...BurningBoard ist wohl das Bekannteste.

EDIT:
BBLite: http://www.woltlab.de/products/burning_board_lite/index.php
Coolnic Webhoster: http://www.coolnic.de


----------



## Teslatier (5. November 2007)

Mothman am 05.11.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich das sehe bekommst du bei 1&1 nur die DOMAIN, aber KEINEN Webspace für 29 Cent. www.coolnic.de bietet für 60 Cent kompletten Webspace an. Foren-Skripte gibts wie Sand am Meer...BurningBoard ist wohl das Bekannteste.
> 
> EDIT:
> BBLite: http://www.woltlab.de/products/burning_board_lite/index.php
> Coolnic Webhoster: http://www.coolnic.de


Klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht, danke. Nur bei coolnic weiß ich nicht, ob die MySQL 3.22 unterstützen, was für das Burning Board vorausgesetzt wird. Weiß jemand da mehr? Ansonsten muss ich die mal anschreiben.

edit: Sind die eigentlich seriös?


----------



## Mothman (5. November 2007)

Teslatier am 05.11.2007 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 05.11.2007 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriös sind die auf jeden Fall, ich bin selber dort (unter anderem).


----------



## klausbyte (6. November 2007)

Das bekannteste ist das WBB sicher nicht, sondern phpBB. 


Ich empfehle dir eher das SMF-Forum.
http://www.simplemachines.com 

Ist imho einfach performanter als WBB und bei phpBB find ich die Bedienung nicht so gut.


----------



## Mothman (6. November 2007)

klausbyte am 06.11.2007 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bekannteste ist das WBB sicher nicht, sondern phpBB.



Basiert phpBB nicht auf WBB oder umgekehrt?   
Und ich hab ja nur geschrieben, BB ist das Bekannteste. Verlinkt hab ich dann zwar WBB..aber das ist ein Unterschied. Kann auch sein, das phpBB mit BB nichts zu tun hat, wo dann aber der Name verwirrend wäre.   
Ich kenn mich mit phpBB nicht aus...liegt wohl daran, dass man nicht so viel darüber liest.


----------



## klausbyte (6. November 2007)

wbb is doch burning board
und phpbb ist doch bulletin board..
genauso wie vbb virtual bulletin board, die kostenpflichtige mutter aller boards.

is jetz nur ausm kopf raus.. bulletin board is halt einfach ein produktbegriff, das mehl ausm Lidl heißt ja au nicht Quark nur weil der Aldi auch ein Mehl hat.


----------



## Mothman (6. November 2007)

klausbyte am 06.11.2007 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> wbb is doch burning board
> und phpbb ist doch bulletin board..
> genauso wie vbb virtual bulletin board, die kostenpflichtige mutter aller boards.
> 
> is jetz nur ausm kopf raus.. bulletin board is halt einfach ein produktbegriff, das mehl ausm Lidl heißt ja au nicht Quark nur weil der Aldi auch ein Mehl hat.



Ok, das wusste ich bis dato nicht.


----------



## Teslatier (8. November 2007)

Erstmal thx euch beiden. Hab jetzt Webspace bei goneo und lade gerade die SMF Software hoch. Mal sehen, ob das gut geht.


----------



## Teslatier (9. November 2007)

Irgendwie will das Dingens nicht so, wie ich will. 

Die Dateien von SMF hab ich ja hochgeladen, nur wenn ich die install.php aufrufen will zeigt er mir den "schönen" 404-Error an (also dass es die URL angeblich nicht gibt...). PHP5 unterstützt der Server eigentlich. Oder muss ich bei Firefox nochwas einstellen? 

edit: bzw. wie installier ich das eigentlich?


----------



## klausbyte (10. November 2007)

Teslatier am 09.11.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie will das Dingens nicht so, wie ich will.
> 
> Die Dateien von SMF hab ich ja hochgeladen, nur wenn ich die install.php aufrufen will zeigt er mir den "schönen" 404-Error an (also dass es die URL angeblich nicht gibt...). PHP5 unterstützt der Server eigentlich. Oder muss ich bei Firefox nochwas einstellen?
> 
> edit: bzw. wie installier ich das eigentlich?


wenns n 404 is, dann stimmt der dateipfad nicht.
die url gibts dann nicht nur angeblich nicht, sondern auch wirklich nicht.
also muss irgendwas falsch laufen 

wenn dein webspace ein html oder www ordner hat, dann ist das dein grundverzeichnis das man unter deiner domain abrufen kann.


----------



## klausbyte (10. November 2007)

install.php stimmt scho, wenn die entsprechenden schreibrechte auf dateien verteilt sind das er au config files schreiben kann.
aber das wird dich die installation eh drauf hin weissen.


----------



## Teslatier (10. November 2007)

klausbyte am 10.11.2007 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> install.php stimmt scho, wenn die entsprechenden schreibrechte auf dateien verteilt sind das er au config files schreiben kann.
> aber das wird dich die installation eh drauf hin weissen.


Argh! Ich hab das "i" dummerweise immer groß geschrieben. Aber bei der Schrift erkennt man das so schlecht.  Hab eben auch meinen Bruder gefragt, der angewandte Informatik studiert und eben wie du auch viel mit Webdesign zu tun hat. Naja, und dann hats endlich geklappt. War echt fast am verzweifeln. 

Das SMF sieht ja echt gut aus. Werd jetzt mal bissl in den Einstellungen mich versuchen. 

Danke!


----------



## klausbyte (10. November 2007)

Teslatier am 10.11.2007 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!


Kein problem, der php-moppelhase hilft gerne


----------

